# What are your hypo symptoms?



## KookyCat (Jul 9, 2019)

I had an interesting chat today with a fellow diabolical and was struck that our hypo signals were very different, now I’m curious about what other folk experience.

So for me there’s quite a nice little package of signs:
1.  Below 4 but above 3 - unusual warmth, I’m a cold soul so it’s unusual for me to feel warm
2.  Below 3 or rapid descent - stomach cramps, quite painful and unpleasant, followed by hypo legs or a complete loss of coordination, and much clearer vision.
3.  Below 2 - giddiness, and babble/mixed up words and fainting

My fellow chatter has none of these, he gets a headache and a powerful hunger, so he tends to overcorrect and eat too much.  I have only ever felt hungry once, I tend to feel sick and don’t want to eat so over correcting isn’t an issue.  I’d always just sort of assumed that the signs were much the same for other people so now I’m intrigued.  He was quite surprised that I can tell what level I am by the type of symptom I’m getting.  What signs do others get?  Are they as structured as mine?


----------



## Bexlee (Jul 9, 2019)

Interesting idea to ask as everyone seems to be different.

I feel a wave of warmth, go a funny pale colour, feel sick then a cracking headache. Sometimes I just have a headache and think oh best check. I Can get a numb tingly feeling if very low.


----------



## Robin (Jul 9, 2019)

I definitely have different signs depending on the type of hypo. Sometimes, in the night, I just wake up. I can be lying there in the small hours, and it suddenly dawns on me that I'm awake for a reason, so I test, treat, and quite often then get up to go to the loo, and realise I’ve got that slightly wobbly feeling.
If I get a slow one at home during the day, I start mixing up my words. On a walk, and I start stumbling over my own feet, but if it’s a faster or lower drop, I get green blotches that come and go in front of my eyes. Weird, or what!


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 9, 2019)

Signs I've experienced
1 - dripping wet chest, I have a small chest and no cleavage so always a sign lol
2 - jelly legs
3 - unable to open a simple coffee canister
4 - unable to focus or see properly
5 - feel awful so ask others what I should do as mind goes blank lol
xx


----------



## KARNAK (Jul 9, 2019)

Fall over and break bones, so far 4 times this year, honest ask @eggyg.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 9, 2019)

When I was on Gliclazide, I got a variety of symptoms,
1) feeling anxious despite sitting at home in the armchair, 
2) Shakes
3)Tingling arm, visual disturbance with headache
4) numb lips.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 9, 2019)

Like Robin I get different cues for different times and reasons for hypo:
If asleep, I wake with urgent need for a wee (I think it's my bodies way of alerting me) and stumble my way to bathroom, then test, treat and wait...the longest 15 minutes of my life!

If I'm having a very quick crash I feel very dizzy and blurry vision, also breathless, clumsy, anxious.

Slower descent I suddenly feel very sick, followed by extreme hunger, thirst, shaky, rapid heart rate,


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jul 9, 2019)

KARNAK said:


> Fall over and break bones, so far 4 times this year, honest ask



Nasty. I've only done that once, a couple of years ago now. Three metatarsals (though exactly how they broke is anyone's guess). Since using the Libre (and with changes to the insulin regime) I've avoided such severe hypos (at least so far). (Haven't woken up to a paramedic for years, now.)

But sure, hypos vary between individuals. My mum was warned when I was first diagnosed (decades ago now) that I might become violent, so presumably that's one reaction (might be rare, I guess, and just be very memorable).


----------



## trophywench (Jul 9, 2019)

Violence is quite a common sign, sadly - however my husband says T1 automatically turns every one of us into a liar because if he thinks I look hypo (apparently I get a certain 'set' to my mouth which is never replicated at other times) or an acting a bit ???? so he asks me 'Are you alright?' I always reply 'Yes' and then if he presses the point I am likely to get a bit aggressive sometimes and snarl eg 'I'm fine - stop nagging me!'  at which point he gets my meter and starts it off then asks if I'd like him to bodge my finger - no way Pedro - hypo or not!  LOL  Swine's always flipping right.

Symptoms are usually feeling tingly round my mouth, then realising my co-ordination isn't working very accurately - pesky strips refuse to separate from each other, who was the clever dicky who decided to put the ridiculously tiny strip slot in a ruddy meter that a hypo person is going to use, etc etc.

By then I will be seeing sunspots and treatment is URGENT!


----------



## Bexlee (Jul 9, 2019)

That’s funny @trophywench we certainly do deny there’s anything wrong when there is.

 My work colleagues did a crib sheet of what to look for with me and said I could get grumpy. I responded with how do you know the difference between a hypo grumpy and just normal me?!! They responded with there’s a strange look about you too. When I mentioned it to my hubby he said it’s true ......no it can’t be !

Test strips and meters are a trial at the best of times !


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 9, 2019)

A work colleague says I go pale/grey colour


----------



## khskel (Jul 9, 2019)

Stumbling over words and if it's below 3 sweating and general clumsiness


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 9, 2019)

Jane always said she could spot it by my looking pale and waxy

I get hunger... anxiety... trembly feeling... poor coordination...

sometimes tingling lips... flashing/strobe spots in the centre of vision... drowsiness...

and later on I get sweating... talking drivel... inability to concentrate... stubborn argumentativeness... obsessive repetition (or completion) of a task...

All sorts really!


----------



## leonS (Jul 10, 2019)

15 mins ago BG was 3.1, now 4.6. How did I know? - just a vague feeling telling me that all was not exactly as it should be! No problem getting test strip from container, or inserting it into meter, nor putting test area onto blood drop! All can be difficult even when BG is normal.

I live alone.

Diabetic specialist says I do not need CGM! I am NOT happy with this assessment and am working on it.


----------



## eggyg (Jul 10, 2019)

Raging hunger, so much so it’s painful, is nearly always my first symptom, then sweating and claminess, blurry eyes then I want to close them and go to sleep. Occasionally I’ve talked a load of gobbledygook, well more than usual, and Mr Eggy gets the meter out! If I’m standing, wobbly legs and dizziness. And denial of course!


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 10, 2019)

This all really interesting, grumpiness is not one for me, I get a bit giddy kipper (steer clear of me if I have high blood sugar though, vicious doesn’t touch that situation), and I don’t think I’ve ever had the hunger.  I have had floaters in the eyes but that’s a fainting cue for me so probably didn’t clock that as hypo related.  I tend to lose words, so my brain knows what it wants to say but the mouth can’t get it right.

Ooh fascinating this, did a bit sherlocking about the super vision and apparently it’s Adrenalin, which is also at the root of the rapid heartbeat, feelings of anxiety and hunger.  On the hunger front apparently some folk feel it as hunger some as nausea.

On another front I’d struggled with the term “hypo awareness” because that sort of implies the signs are there but you don’t feel them.  If I understood the incredibly technical article I read correctly it’s actually the body stops reacting to low blood sugar because it considers it normal, so really is hypo non-reactive which makes more sense.  There I was scratching my head wondering how on earth you could not be aware of shaking, stomach cramps, etc.  The human body really is utterly fascinating  and quite terrifying in equal measure.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jul 10, 2019)

Another who doesn't get the anger or grumpiness, first sign is hunger and clamminess on forehead, when falling fast legs feel heavy like walking in snow.


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 10, 2019)

I'll ask my daughter to reply later, but from my point of view: usually she goes into a slump and starts talking rubbish, or is talking almost normally but it just doesn't sound quite like the way she usually talks somehow (choice of words maybe), or lots of pauses in her speech while she's trying to think of words. Sometimes she gets the shakes or goes pale (and she doesn't have much colour in her face to start with!), if it's a really bad one she'll start complaining that everything has gone pink or she can see shapes like pairs of lungs or peanuts floating round the room!  One time at primary school she was having a nasty one that wouldn't come up again and was getting very upset because she couldn't remember what the word "parentheses" meant (I'm amazed she could even think of a word like that with hypo brain, especially as she was only at breakfast club and hadn't even started the day's lessons yet...) .  If it's only a slow drop she might not notice until she does a test anyway, for mealtimes or something, and then realises that oh yes she did feel a bit low!


----------



## Sprogladite (Jul 10, 2019)

For me it depends on how fast my levels are changing. If I'm having a scary nose dive, I feel extremely sick, cold sweat, shakes, numb lips.  If it's a "normal" hypo (lol), then I go pale, again shakes, headache, sometimes extreme hunger, jelly legs, breathing sometimes goes a bit funny.

Very occasionally I have one creep up on me where I display no outward signs other than I will just start talking a load of cr*p or doing something very random, not be able to explain myself and then get upset when people don't understand what I'm trying to say/do.  Recent examples include telling my father my head was square and then getting extremely agitated when he didn't understand what I meant and told me my head was normal, and transferring all the forks to the fridge and the chocolate biscuits to the bin. Because that's where they needed to go apparently.  I don't tend to remember these incidents and only have vague memories of them happening at all but I'm assuming my parents wouldn't make this sort of stuff up! Lol


----------



## trophywench (Jul 10, 2019)

That reminds me Sprog - I need to clean the cutlery drawer out!  LOL

Was it because we were recently talking about 'It's a Square World' that you decided your head was square d'you think?

Also makes me wonder why they teach words like 'parentheses' to kids these days unless being jovial to older kids - I think you could go your whole, usefully employed, etc etc life without ever needing the word!


----------



## grainger (Jul 10, 2019)

I also get hunger and nearly always overeat and spend the rest of the day yo-yoing 

For a 3+ hypo I tend to get the shakes, tingly lips and just feel off. At night I now wake up insanely hot (I didn’t use to wake so I’m happy about this)

Anything lower and I start to lose concentration, mix up words and generally feel awful.

Have been angry a couple of times but thankfully not a lot. I always find it incredible how one tiny change in your body can make you act and feel so completely different.


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 10, 2019)

I sometimes find it difficult to tell the difference between a menopausal hot flush and a hypo as the symptoms of both are similar. Usually I correctly ID the hypo but often I test to check just in case, when it is in fact just a hot flush. I haven't had any below 3, nor do I want to, as the ones I have had have been scary enough. Legs going wobbly is usually the first thing I notice and then feeling warm, but not usually unbearable like the hot flushes and heart races. As others have said, I find it harder to select and insert a test strip and marry up the end of it to the spot of blood due to trembling. I usually ring or text someone if I am on my own and I have to really concentrate just to operate my phone and make sense... a bit like when you are drunk and you have to really focus to not slur your words.


----------



## Lanny (Jul 10, 2019)

My heart races & the I can hear the blood pounding in my ears! That continues until my BS rises so, I, in italics, know my brain’s back to normal. BS may rise after 15 minutes of treatment but, it REALLY does take my heart, & my brain I think, about 1 hour so, taking the 15 minutes after treatment test is ok, the Driving rules for 45 minutes after recovering from a hypo & BS is above 5 is spot! Spot on with fingers sign emoji!

I get jelly legs, dizziness &, so I’ve been told, go greyish green in the face! Sometimes sweating if it really low or drops very fast!


----------



## Flower (Jul 10, 2019)

My physical symptoms have gone over the years but before they faded I did once lash out at my friend like a bare knuckle fighter. Considering my legs were too weak to hold me up I have no idea where I summoned that energy from- adrenaline really lived up to its name as the fight or flight hormone -the poor man had a cut and bruised eye from me fighting just before I passed out.

The last clues I had that I was hypo were seeing a matrix of psychedelic coloured spots across my vision where I'd had all my laser burns and it gave me time to react. Over time these also faded.

Without the adrenaline rush and physical symptoms I'm unaware of being low but my brain does get confused in the same way (even though I'd argue it doesn't) minus the shaking panic to do something and quick. I look at my meter with a reading of 2.5 and calmly think 'I know, I'll go and do the vacuuming, clean the windows' etc not my normal thinking even though I feel normal. Like @Sprogladite I find myself putting things in the wrong place, questioning why I'm finding it difficult to fit the washing in the kitchen bin or carefully putting my reading specs/phone/meter in the fridge.

Cgm is a life saver but it isn't the same as your own inbuilt warning symptoms however weird and faint they become. I do struggle to make myself react and not wander off finding jobs that don't need doing whilst my brain is in need of instant glucose.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo (Jul 10, 2019)

Alexa "What are the symptoms of hypoglycemia?"
Answer _"According to the NHS website: Early signs of a low blood sugar include feeling hungry; sweating; tingling lips; feeling shaky or trembling; dizziness; feeling tired; a fast or pounding heartbeat; becoming easily irritated, tearful, stroppy or moody; and turning pale. If not treated, you may then get other symptoms, such as: weakness, blurred vision, difficulty concentrating, confusion, unusual behaviour, slurred speech, clumsiness, feeling sleepy, seizures, and collapsing or passing out. Hypos can also occur while sleeping, which may wake you up during the night or cause headaches, tiredness, or damp sheets from sweat in the morning."
  LOL she knows her stuff!!_


----------



## Bronco Billy (Jul 10, 2019)

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> Alexa "What are the symptoms of hypoglycemia?"
> Answer _"According to the NHS website: Early signs of a low blood sugar include feeling hungry; sweating; tingling lips; feeling shaky or trembling; dizziness; feeling tired; a fast or pounding heartbeat; becoming easily irritated, tearful, stroppy or moody; and turning pale. If not treated, you may then get other symptoms, such as: weakness, blurred vision, difficulty concentrating, confusion, unusual behaviour, slurred speech, clumsiness, feeling sleepy, seizures, and collapsing or passing out. Hypos can also occur while sleeping, which may wake you up during the night or cause headaches, tiredness, or damp sheets from sweat in the morning."
> LOL she knows her stuff!!_




You’re lucky the NHS was quoted. There was an item on BBC Breakfast this morning about the NHS partnering with the manufacturers of Alexa to give medical advice. However, you have to be very careful about how the question is phrased otherwise the sources aren’t quite as reputable.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 10, 2019)

I understand she only gives the info printed on the NHS website.

We don't have one (Alexa) but seeing as there she was on the telly in front of me on the News - I jokingly asked her what insect caused this bright red splodge on the back of my left calf (never had any such reaction to any bite I've ever had in 69 years)  Pete replied on her behalf to tell me not to be stupid, she can't see it!  LOL


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo (Jul 10, 2019)

Bronco Billy said:


> You’re lucky the NHS was quoted. There was an item on BBC Breakfast this morning about the NHS partnering with the manufacturers of Alexa to give medical advice. However, you have to be very careful about how the question is phrased otherwise the sources aren’t quite as reputable.


@Bronco Billy 
Yes, @Northerner posted that news earlier on another thread, this was just me being a bit mischievous (as I sometimes am)


----------



## Ljc (Jul 10, 2019)

Over time my warning signs have changed.  I used to get tingling lips that spread to my face , terrible hunger , jelly legs, trembling so much it was hard to get the strip in the meter or apply blood to it and confusion.

Now I get spots before my eyes, tiredness , clumsiness, jelly legs , a need to wee and can get a bit annoyed, trembling .  Confusion usually sets in when I go below 3.0.  I have on one occasion sat  there testing every 15 mins going lower and lower , it wasn’t till  I reached 2.2 that in my really fuddled state I thought I needed to actually do something about it then shortly it came to me what i needed to do.
I quite often get the hypo hangover.

If it’s a slow drop I usually only feel sleepy.

If  I hypo when asleep.  I wake up really suddenly with an awful urgent need for a wee , I mean the ministry of funny walks kind of urgency which is potentially dangerous when you have rubber legs. I have sometimes  wondered what visitors thought  when using our bathroom or downstairs loo when they see my pot of glucose tabs sitting on the shelf near the loo, no one has mentioned them yet .


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 11, 2019)

These days, I just get a slight gnawing feeling in my stomach in a parody of hunger. And my mobility, even with crutches, plummets. In the night, I just reach for the bag of JBs on the bedside table and go back to sleep after, but in the day it’s a real problem. I can be standing still, staring at the bag of JBs on the kitchen counter, and almost unable to move. Weird.

I get there in the end, though.

I do get ratty, as well, though not with other folk, just the Diabetes Fairy, the quantum destroyer of impeccable control,


----------



## Northerner (Jul 11, 2019)

Bronco Billy said:


> You’re lucky the NHS was quoted. There was an item on BBC Breakfast this morning about the NHS partnering with the manufacturers of Alexa to give medical advice. However, you have to be very careful about how the question is phrased otherwise the sources aren’t quite as reputable.


Interestingly, a few months ago I noticed a dip in the number of forum sessions as shown by Google Analytics. I've since discovered that this is likely due to the fact that Google has moved from simply being a search engine to an 'information hub' - when you type in a search term, Google will attempt to pick out responses to that search term. So, for example, if you type in 'diabetes symptoms' it will give you a list of answers, followed by the list of popular sites. It hadn't occurred to me, but this can mean that instead of going to a page on (for example) the Diabetes UK website, people are just reading Google's answer and not visiting the suggested sites.


----------



## daducky88 (Jul 29, 2019)

KARNAK said:


> Fall over and break bones, so far 4 times this year, honest ask @eggyg.



Blinking, you poor sausage.  
Maybe need some swim arm floaters as bash protectors at night?


----------



## daducky88 (Jul 29, 2019)

Bruce Stephens said:


> Nasty. I've only done that once, a couple of years ago now. Three metatarsals (though exactly how they broke is anyone's guess). Since using the Libre (and with changes to the insulin regime) I've avoided such severe hypos (at least so far). (Haven't woken up to a paramedic for years, now.)
> 
> But sure, hypos vary between individuals. My mum was warned when I was first diagnosed (decades ago now) that I might become violent, so presumably that's one reaction (might be rare, I guess, and just be very memorable).




I fell in the rockery once and gashed my forehead.  I'm not too sure how long i was in there before i picked myself out.  It was still day time.  At least i mowed the lawn beforehand.


----------



## daducky88 (Jul 29, 2019)

rebrascora said:


> I sometimes find it difficult to tell the difference between a menopausal hot flush and a hypo as the symptoms of both are similar. Usually I correctly ID the hypo but often I test to check just in case, when it is in fact just a hot flush. I haven't had any below 3, nor do I want to, as the ones I have had have been scary enough. Legs going wobbly is usually the first thing I notice and then feeling warm, but not usually unbearable like the hot flushes and heart races. As others have said, I find it harder to select and insert a test strip and marry up the end of it to the spot of blood due to trembling. I usually ring or text someone if I am on my own and I have to really concentrate just to operate my phone and make sense... a bit like when you are drunk and you have to really focus to not slur your words.



I know whatchoo mean about shaky hands when low.  I get the sweats too.  And wonky thought and progressively overbearing tiredness at weird times.  One just has keep try to get the strips in.  The worst were those old fashioned foil covers on strips with no perforation and massive elastic resistance.  Manys the time when younger i thought never get the strip open to test myself.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 29, 2019)

Apart from blurry eyes and  feeling a bit weird in a very mild one, 
I have recently started to get tingly lips if I get below 3.5.

If I get to the stage of being shaky and feeling sick, I don’t bother testing I use JBs first. This occurs most when I am engrossed in something and ignore the early signs.   If I was wrong I can correct later.  Better than passing out.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jul 30, 2019)

I've had a whole range of hypo symptoms, but also many hypos with no symptoms at all.

If I'm plummeting fast I tend to get one or more of hot flushes/pouring sweat, dizziness, shaking, talking gibberish, and an urgent need to go to the loo.

But if it's a gradual hypo, because low blood sugar is normal for me, I don't tend to get symptoms at all now, except that sometimes my brain can be a little more foggy than usual and I can sometimes spend ages doing something I don't really need to do (eg obsessively going through every category on a website, when I went there to look for one specific thing).  Like @Flower I tend to be very calm but a bit confused.

At various times I've also had blurred vision, pale skin, raging hunger, hypo hangover, and I had one the other day when my arms seemed to me to be disassociated with my body, which was really weird (though thankfully it wasn't bad enough to stop me being able to test).  I've never been violent or anxious or panicky though.

Occasionally I get sleepy, which is confusing as that's normally a sign my blood sugar is too high, so I test expecting it to be 15 and it's 3.

Like @Robin and @Ljc I tend to wake up really suddenly if I have one in the night, which is good given how little aware I am when I hypo during the day.  I don't very often have them in the night though - which again is good, given that I often have 2-3 during the day, and can be hypo for ages without noticing.


----------



## daducky88 (Jul 30, 2019)

SB2015 said:


> Apart from blurry eyes and  feeling a bit weird in a very mild one,
> I have recently started to get tingly lips if I get below 3.5.
> 
> If I get to the stage of being shaky and feeling sick, I don’t bother testing I use JBs first. This occurs most when I am engrossed in something and ignore the early signs.   If I was wrong I can correct later.  Better than passing out.



JBs?


----------



## daducky88 (Jul 30, 2019)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> I've had a whole range of hypo symptoms, but also many hypos with no symptoms at all.
> 
> If I'm plummeting fast I tend to get one or more of hot flushes/pouring sweat, dizziness, shaking, talking gibberish, and an urgent need to go to the loo.
> 
> ...



Yes i get the sweats too sometimes descending although more often in the hypo.
I restored hypo awareness by religiously correcting to a min of 6mM rather than some lower molarity and the 6mM lower target has really helped reduce the hypo freq and restore awareness, more or less.

One thing i dont like in a hypo as i have a fear of suffocation is the that ambulance staff try to stick on an oxygen mask.  In hypo, my primitive conciousness interprets the action as interfering with breathing.  I wonder if there'd much difference if they just laid an oxygen tube near the mouth rather than place a breather over the mouth and round the back of the head which involves alot manipulation of the body.
And also what order are pramedic actions undertaken eg blood test glucagon oxygen or blood test oxygen glucagon.  I'd like to think the glucagon happens directly after the blood test if <4mM and unconscious.  Then less time passes before euglycaemia is restored.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jul 30, 2019)

Bronco Billy said:


> You’re lucky the NHS was quoted. There was an item on BBC Breakfast this morning about the NHS partnering with the manufacturers of Alexa to give medical advice. However, you have to be very careful about how the question is phrased otherwise the sources aren’t quite as reputable.



Bit late for a april fools joke.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 30, 2019)

daducky88 said:


> JBs?


Jelly babies. They are a favourite hypo treatment for many people, I can’t have any in the house as I would scoff them.


----------



## louloulou (Jul 30, 2019)

KookyCat said:


> I had an interesting chat today with a fellow diabolical and was struck that our hypo signals were very different, now I’m curious about what other folk experience.
> 
> So for me there’s quite a nice little package of signs:
> 1.  Below 4 but above 3 - unusual warmth, I’m a cold soul so it’s unusual for me to feel warm
> ...



My Symptoms are anxiety... trembly feeling confused and go really hot and cant seem to do a single easy task and really bad head and feel like going to faint Lou


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jul 30, 2019)

daducky88 said:


> I restored hypo awareness by religiously correcting to a min of 6mM rather than some lower molarity and the 6mM lower target has really helped reduce the hypo freq and restore awareness, more or less.



Aiming for a higher number is the thing consultants always tell me to do ... trouble is, even with a half unit pen I'm aiming for 5-8 and getting about 1.5-15, so if I aimed any higher I'd be getting readings in the high teens and twenties.  I need smaller fractions of a unit - ie a pump!


----------



## missclb (Aug 4, 2019)

It's really interesting reading everyone's symptoms, great thread 

I feel like i've grown very sensitive to any 'changes' in my body since being diabetic, and I think I react to the very early ones. For general, slow dips below where I should be, I get a mild feeling like i'm shaking or vibrating internally and sometimes a tingling in my mouth which is a relatively new thing. These hypos are easy to fix with a glucose tablet. I have woken in the night a few times, presumably because of either a faster or lower drop and the feelings are similar but stronger, plus a sweat. I love that my brain knows to wake me up and hope that never changes. But sometimes it take a minute or two to catch up with my brain, and I often have this really stupid thing when my mind is literally trying to find a delete button or hit command z to undo the problem (yes – I work long days on my computer!!). Really bad hypos bring on the insatiable hunger (and it's hard to reign in the correction) the sweats get intense and don't stop, but all faculties stay in working order. Or at least they have thus far. I've only ever been mildly confused, but still able to communicate, albeit a bit slower.


----------



## daducky88 (Oct 12, 2019)

KARNAK said:


> Fall over and break bones, so far 4 times this year, honest ask @eggyg.



That's not so good :-/
I fell over onto my face into rockery once, tripped over my feet.  Embarrassing diagonal graze across the face.
I mentioned in passing a past event anecdote to diab nurse and of course she scribbled it down even through it'd happened 4 years agp.
The NHS big brotherism may result in patients not asking for better care, because there are consequences in asking for it/ not asking for it if emergency care is involved.


----------



## daducky88 (Oct 12, 2019)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Aiming for a higher number is the thing consultants always tell me to do ... trouble is, even with a half unit pen I'm aiming for 5-8 and getting about 1.5-15, so if I aimed any higher I'd be getting readings in the high teens and twenties.  I need smaller fractions of a unit - ie a pump!


Or U60 rather than U100 insulin, if such exists anymore?


----------



## daducky88 (Oct 12, 2019)

Ljc said:


> Jelly babies. They are a favourite hypo treatment for many people, I can’t have any in the house as I would scoff them.


I like fruit pastillies.
I have the same problem with having an unfunished packet lurking within reach. He he.  Naughty.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Oct 12, 2019)

daducky88 said:


> Or U60 rather than U100 insulin, if such exists anymore?


I don't know - I've never heard of U60!
I suspect I would have been offered it if it does exist and might help with my hypos though, they have suggested everything else!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Oct 13, 2019)

It's really interesting to read about - thanks @daducky88 for the explanation - but I think in any case given 1) my severe brain fog, 2) my alcohol allergy, and 3) my needle phobia, I wouldn't be able to do something like mixing my own, even if it were recommended by consultants!


----------



## daducky88 (Jun 16, 2020)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> It's really interesting to read about - thanks @daducky88 for the explanation - but I think in any case given 1) my severe brain fog, 2) my alcohol allergy, and 3) my needle phobia, I wouldn't be able to do something like mixing my own, even if it were recommended by consultants!


Sorry Juliet for my tardy reply.  I've really gotta work how get the content of messages automatically to email inbox ':-o

Its certainly worth in a pharmacy.
I think its worth knowing the options.  And practice on a peach until ones ready to swap one daylight injection for a mix.  
Remember
0.5ml U100 +0.5ml U200
 =1ml U60.   Yay


----------



## daducky88 (Jun 16, 2020)

daducky88 said:


> Sorry Juliet for my tardy reply.  I've really gotta work how get the content of messages automatically to email inbox ':-o
> 
> Its certainly worth in a pharmacy.
> I think its worth knowing the options.  And practice on a peach until ones ready to swap one daylight injection for a mix.
> ...


PS the alcohol in insulin i believe is actually phenol, a benzoyl alcohol.  But can you not use insulin being allergic? Are you a T2D?


----------



## freesia (Jun 17, 2020)

I've noticed i get warm, trembly (like i'm shaking inside) and hungry. If it drops lower i struggle to speak as i can't think of the words i want to say so leave huge gaps in my speech. Once, my tongue felt tingly and too big for my mouth, when i tested it had dropped (suddenly) to 1.8!!! Thankfully that has only been once. Its interesting to read how we are all different but similar in awareness.


----------



## KARNAK (Jun 17, 2020)

Got fed up with phoning an ambulance although its got my name on the number plates.

Just phone the local undertaker now.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 18, 2020)

KARNAK said:


> Got fed up with phoning an ambulance although its got my name on the number plates.
> 
> Just phone the local undertaker now.



Well you can have a decent lie down at least …...


----------



## daducky88 (Jun 18, 2020)

KARNAK said:


> Got fed up with phoning an ambulance although its got my name on the number plates.
> 
> Just phone the local undertaker now.


Its one to get a stable blood sugar.
Otherwise we'll muck out horses, prprrrr


----------



## daducky88 (Jun 18, 2020)

freesia said:


> I've noticed i get warm, trembly (like i'm shaking inside) and hungry. If it drops lower i struggle to speak as i can't think of the words i want to say so leave huge gaps in my speech. Once, my tongue felt tingly and too big for my mouth, when i tested it had dropped (suddenly) to 1.8!!! Thankfully that has only been once. Its interesting to read how we are all different but similar in awareness.


I can get the hots too accompanied playdo doll hair winding out sweat.  I bought a mattress protector and stick a blanket on top to distance the skin from plastic.   Xs probably thought i was an incontinent alcofrolic. 

I wonder if its caused by adrenalin release?


----------



## KARNAK (Jun 18, 2020)

I don`t use a mattress any more just lay on a bed of nails. 

Thanks Jenny love you too.


----------

